# MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

Upgrading my turbo in my MK3 TDI. Old turbo decided to split it's shaft in two. Pics at the bottom.
Mercedes ML320 CDI (224hp) - GTA2056VK - turbo : $95
New Re-Map + Cast Iron 8v Turbo Manifold (T3 Flanged) : $200
Prothe VNT Actuator : $47
T3 Mild Steel Flange + Gasket : $19
Materials for 3" DP + V-Band + Side Exhaust Exhaust + Muffler : $450
-2 90 Degree Bends
-2 U-Bend
-3" Straight pipe - 8ft.
-3" x 30" Magnaflow Center Round Muffler
-1/4" Plate Steel for Notching the side exit area
-3" V-Band Assembly
27"x7.5"x3" Cored Intercooler - $120
Turbo Mani to Turbo Adapter Pipe - SCH40 Mild Steel Piping - $170
MK4 N75 Valve + MK4 3 Bar MAP Sensor - $163
Feed Line Adapater Pieces - 60
Return Line Pieces - 10
Total - $
Old Turbo K03, Broken showing the crazy play.
Left + Right Shots















In and Out Shots
















New Turbo shots
This turbo is a GTA2056VK from a Mercedes ML320 CDI which is a 3.0l diesel engine that makes 224hp at the crank stock. I'm hoping to get a max of 220-240whp out of this turbo. Probably only run it to 200whp though. That'll be plenty enough.

























New intercooler and poly to make new motor mounts. Poly is 40A shore hardness. Really soft. The intercooler core is about 26"x3"x7.5".

















Got the muffler in the mail today. Just waiting on the tubing for the adapter pipe. Didn't get anywhere today.







Had a really busy day but perhaps tomorrow.
Here are pics of the new pieces. Two 3" 90 degree bends, Two 3" U-Bends, One 3" V-Band Assembly (Female + Male Flanges and Clamp), 3" 4' Long Straight Pipe, 30"x6" Case Dimension Magnaflow Muffler w/ 3" openings.
All that is for my side exit exhaust. The round muffler is going in the exhaust tunnel.


































_Modified by CDJetta at 2:25 AM 10-30-2009_


----------



## keaton (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

looks like this is going to be awesome. what are your Tq goals?
keep the pics and updates coming 

gonna do bigger injectors?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (keaton)*

I'm already running PP762's right now. I think that's the number. What ever the 7 one is. I think there's only one or two easy swaps in above that and one is the Race 520 nozzles.
My wtq goals are about 400wtq which should be around 200whp. My speed goal is to be faster than lightly modded vr6's, 1.8t's, and close to stock 2.0t's. I know the 2.0t's can get pretty fast. I just want to be able to beat the majority of the people at our local meets. I've got my project car to complete to beat the heavily modified guys. My old VRT is the project car.
No more updates yet other than I'm almost done with the adapter pipe. Should be done with the adapter pipe and the exhaust in the next day or two. Then come the charge piping, intake piping, boost/EGT gauge install, clean EGR delete, lift pump install, and intercooler install. With all that I should be close to 170whp or so. I think that's pushing the 10mm IP to it's max.


----------



## TDI 150cv (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (keaton)*

EDIT by TDI 150










_Modified by TDI 150cv at 5:14 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## TDI 150cv (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (keaton)*

GTA2056VK The turbocharger is too large for your TDI AHU 1900 .... At low rpm despite variable geometry there will be little push ... 
Better if you had a Garret GT1749VB, OEM for TDI 150 ARL Motor pd ...... 

Hello!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (TDI 150cv)*

I'm sure that the spool up on the 2056 will be either right around or a few hundred rpm later than my current small k03.
WIth the 1749 it's still like instant spool, which i can live without easily. What exactly do you call low rpm? Also the 1749 wouldn't support how much hp I'm going after.


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

Have you upgraded the clutch/flywheel yet? You may also want to think about a stronger differential.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*

Haven't yet but if it starts to slip then I'll get a clutch or else lower the boost until I get enough money for one. Money is tight right now. As for a diff, waiting for a good deal to pop up. I've got a spare TDI tranny to swap it into whenever I find a deal.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

I'VE BEEN MAD LAZY!!!!








Any ways. Here are some updates, finally.
I know it's a little bit ricey but after I'm done with it, it should be a pretty clean install.
I still need to make the sides so that you can't see into the bumper and the mounting tabs at the top. I might curve the edges a little more to have it be a better transition at the cuts of the bumper. Also thinking about painting the end tanks black so that they aren't as easily seen. Maybe even the whole thing black. Not to sure on that but definitely the end tanks.
Also have to redo the center radiator support and make brackets for that too. Should only take a few more hours and it'll be done. I might raise it up a hair, about 1/4-1/2 inch so that it's not right on the bottom part of the bumper.
























This last picture is the adapter pipe for my turbo. Yeah it's a little funny but it's what my turbo needs. Just need to finish welding it up and weld the flange on to it. Got the flange finished up today too.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

subscribed........ did you buy your tdi in miami by any chance?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (candela)*

It might have been from there originally. I have no clue. My friend turns cars around a lot and got it and then I got it from him after him having it for a few weeks.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

I think I like where this is going


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

Some work done, I'm lazy so it's not a lot but it's something.
One Intercooler to Intercooler Pipe, One painted intercooler, mounted turbo, and downpipe started.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

what are the dimensions on your intercooler?
nevermind - just saw it.... lol


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

Radiator support has been done and is painted. Will get pics tomorrow after I try and get the actuator mounted up and the downpipe done.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

Caleb, wake up and start working on this thing already.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (V-dubbulyuh)*

You and I need to start hanging out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (biturbocurious)*

I'd be down with hanging out.







Not to far away.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

Went away on vacation for a while... finally got some more work done. ALMOST DONE! I'm also lazy so.... I work slow.
The Dual oil drain lines on the turbo that I had to make a wacked out drain flange for








The flange, Partially made out of the elbow that comes off of the EGR cooler.








Side shot to show height, connection for drain line barb, and cup for both drains.








Feed line bolted up with Adapter that was made up, couldn't find a proper adapter for the turbos thread pitch which was super fine at a metric 1.0.








Almost all things bolted up to the turbo except for the drain flange.








VNT actuator bracket








Bracket Again








Oil Feed Adapater








Oil Feed Adapter which is not welded here. The left was just a plug that was shipped with the turbo. I Couldn't find anything to screw into there at the local ACE or Lowes or anything so I just used the plug, drilled, tapered a little, then a nut welded on for the line to screw into.








Plug drilled


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

Why is this not done yet?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (88vwFox)*

Because I'm LAZY!!! Downpipe is finished except for the v-band flange at the end, software in, MAP Sensor is currently being re-wired as I type this (have to let some silicone dry), and gaskets came in today. 
Exhaust mani got it's final bolting on. I need to go out and get a 90degree oil drain fitting because the straight down thing isn't working. Other than that it should be running in the next day or two


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Because I'm LAZY!!! Downpipe is finished except for the v-band flange at the end, software in, MAP Sensor is currently being re-wired as I type this (have to let some silicone dry), and gaskets came in today. 
Exhaust mani got it's final bolting on. I need to go out and get a 90degree oil drain fitting because the straight down thing isn't working. Other than that it should be running in the next day or two


Do work son!


----------



## Matt "PWN'A" (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (88vwFox)*

I like your style!! And work! Definatly think outside the box, using a new 3.0l Benz turbo on a AHU!!! If you could keep me posted on this build. . . or actually ill subscribe! Nice job man! from one diesel fan to another!!


----------



## Matt "PWN'A" (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (Matt "PWN'A")*

. . . My Dream is to have enough time or money to be able to do a swap/mod close to that


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (Matt "PWN'A")*

Swap actually doesn't cost to much. Total it's around 1500 bucks for everything, roughly.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8I7NM6xjJ0


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

Sorry I haven't updated many things. It's fully running and I've driven it out a few times.







Still has some problems to work out, mainly a rattle and REALLY late boost but there's lots of changes that can be made so I'll get back and post more after tomorrow.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 TDI / AHU Turbo Upgrade - GTA2056VK (CDJetta)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh3eRIBQDds
Exhaust shots first. I will be redoing it once I notch my frame so that the exhaust is level with the bottom of the car. This was just a temp setup so I could drive it around.
Exhaust, Muffler that comes off of the downpipe.








90 degree bend off of the muffler to the side exit.








The oval tip.








Front shots of the car.


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

So...how does it drive?!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (stevegotanewone)*

So far so good. Still needs some tweaking and there's still some rattling. There is next to zero noise coming out of the exhaust so I might get rid of my huge muffler under there to cut off some extra weight. I also think it's causing some un-needed noise in the car since it's pretty much sitting right on the exhaust tunnel.
Boost hits pretty hard at 2250 rpm and pulls all the way to 5k. Right now I still need to get some final tuning done to it because I'm still smoking a lot and I need to get my EGT/Boost gauge put in.
I developed a leak in my head gasket that is pressurizing my coolant and blowing it out so I'm ordering a new head gasket and ARP studs that were made for the TDI to replace these crappy Cosworth ones that were the only ones out when I was looking about a year ago. At the same time I'll be fixing my exhaust leak.
Once the tuning is done I'll be upping the boost to 25-30psi. Whatever gets rid of the smoke that I'm making. Gotta use all the fuel I have!
New aluminum piping is coming in along with a Mk4 MAP Sensor flange so that I can properly pipe this monster instead of the crappy bends I made. I will also be getting rid of the stock intercooler because it's not needed at all. The huge front mount is doing more than enough cooling for the power that I am making and it's just extra pressure loss.
After all that I'll be fixing my A/C, making the engine bay look neat and cleaning up the anti-freeze that is all over the bay, and then finishing my interior.
Yesterday I swapped all of my beige interior to black.... well... most of it. In the next few days I will be working on installing my Toureg seats I have that are sitting in my garage.


----------

